# New Members Of The Outback Community



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello all,

We have just bought a 2011 280RS Kargoroo and we are excited about our upcoming adventures. We have a bike that we used to ride to the mountains or the beach and stay in a hotel when we weren't riding and sightseeing. Then this last October we trailered the bike to Cherokee, NC, and stayed in a tent by the river. We were hooked! We would never stay in a hotel again. Nature is just too wonderful to miss. But Pam didn't want to continue the tent camping so we decided to look for a toy hauler. We looked at every brand out there and went to many dealerships. None of the toy haulers had what we wanted - storage for the bike yet a comfortable camper setup when the bike wasn't in there. They all looked like utility trailers with a bed and kitchen. We were just about to give up and look at regular travel trailers and accept the fact that we would have to leave the bike at home. Then I came across the Outbacks on an internet site and began looking at the 280RS. Wow! Slide-outs, king size bed, and all the other comforts of a camper, along with a separate garage for the bike. We were thrilled that something like that existed. It had everything we were looking for.

Now we are planning several trips next Spring and we know that we are going to love our new Kargoroo. We are glad we found this forum community and are anxious to be a part of it. Thanks,

Wayne and Pam


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! It's a really good site. Enjoy your Kargaroo, we love ours.

glen & lee...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

From one 28krs owner/lover to another .....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats and Enjoy!!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome rig!

Welcome and many safe travels!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You are very welcome to this site, for sure! Enjoy the new TT and let us know how things go.


----------



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes. I have learned a lot already just by browsing over some of the threads. Everybody here is so helpful! Hopefully, as I get some experience under my belt, I will be able to offer some good advice also some day.

Wayne


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers....Glad you found us!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! have fun!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wayne_and_Pam said:


> Thanks for all of the warm welcomes. I have learned a lot already just by browsing over some of the threads. Everybody here is so helpful! Hopefully, as I get some experience under my belt, I will be able to offer some good advice also some day.
> 
> Wayne


That's the way it works Wayne. Everybody starts out as a newbie, and before you know it, people are asking questions that you know the answers to. It's a great feeling to be able to pay it forward.

Have fun, and enjoy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site fellow OB Toy-Hauler owner... Just a quick safety suggestion...I know that Harley weighs a lot; you might wanna check the load limits of your tires and break out your calculator.. if they are 6 ply I would strongly recommend you consider 10 ply.. I nearly lost my whole rig one trip cuz my 1000# ATV was too much load for the stock tires.. had a flat on I-81...

just sayin...


----------



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Welcome to the site fellow OB Toy-Hauler owner... Just a quick safety suggestion...I know that Harley weighs a lot; you might wanna check the load limits of your tires and break out your calculator.. if they are 6 ply I would strongly recommend you consider 10 ply.. I nearly lost my whole rig one trip cuz my 1000# ATV was too much load for the stock tires.. had a flat on I-81...
> 
> just sayin...


Thanks for the good advice. Yes, the Harley weighs about 700#. I haven't really thought about the tires but I will definitely check into them now.


----------

